# Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly



## strecker (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe größere Probleme mit meinem neuen Raymarine Dragonfly: 

Die Tiefenanzeige oben links stimmt in den seltensten Fällen mit der realen Tiefe des Gewässers überein. Beispiel: Ich kann anhand des Echobildes und der Tiefenlinien deutlich sehen, dass es rund 20 Meter tief ist, die Anzeige behauptet aber, es sei nur elf Meter tief. In der Regel ist in der angezeigten Tiefe, also in elf Metern, dann irgendein Fischecho auf dem Schirm. Wenn es ein großer Schwarm wäre, den das Echo fälschlicherweise als Grund interpretiert, wäre das ja noch halbwegs akzeptabel, aber ich spreche hier von einem kleinen Einzelecho. 

Außerdem stürzt das Echolot regelmäßig ab, wenn ich zu dicht an irgendwelche Hindernisse (Stege etc.) fahre. Es zeigt dann dauerhaft 0,8 Meter Tiefe an und lässt sich meistens nur wiederbeleben, wenn ich es aus- und wieder anschalte. 

Dasselbe passiert, wenn ich in der Nähe des Gebers den Anker oder eine Markierungsboje aus dem Wasser hole. Ich kann auf dem Echolot verfolgen, wie sich der Anker oder Bojen-Blei vom Grund lösen. Das Echolot interpretiert das Ganze dann aber in der Regel als Bodenlinie, und zeigt an, dass es immer flacher wird. Bei 0,8 Metern ist Schluss und das Gerät ist abgestürzt. 

Weiß jemand von Euch Rat? Ich würde ja auf einen technischen Defekt tippen, allerdings hat ein Freund von mir dasselbe Gerät und exakt dieselben Probleme. Kann es vielleicht doch eine Einstellungssache sein?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Tipps!


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Frag doch mal nach wo du es gekauft hast.


----------



## strecker (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Da erreiche ich heute keinen  Außerdem kriegt man ja nicht immer einen Fachmann ans Telefon. Vielleicht kennt ja einer hier das Problem.


----------



## ullsok (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Sofern noch nicht drauf, würde ich auf die neuste Software (Version 10.10) updaten und anschließend einen Werksreset durchführen. Software und Anleitung findest du auf der Raymarine Website. #h
Bei trüben Wasser mit vielen Schwebstoffen hat meins auch ab und zu Probleme den Grund korrekt zu finden.


----------



## strecker (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Alles klar. Auf was hast du die Sensibilität eingestellt?


----------



## Kouta (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Bei unserem dragonfly ist es ähnlich,  nur nicht so extrem wie du beschreibst. 
Unter 0.6m zeigt dir das df nichts mehr an was den Grund betrifft. Jenes "sucht" dann. Das ist aber normal, da die minimale wassertiefe unter dem geber 0.6 m sein sollrw, damit dieser arbeiten kann. Mehr ist selbstverständlich besser.

Auch sehr langsame Fahrten rückwärts mag das nicht so un es kann zum grundkontakt verlust kommen. Ansonsten haben wir bei den df keinerlei Probleme festellen können. 

Grüße


----------



## strecker (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Sehr langsames Rückwärtsfahren. Interessant. Das mache ich beim Vertikalangeln natürlich ständig.  Aber das kann ja so auch nicht richtig sein, oder? Mal gucken, was es noch für Erfahrungsberichte gibt.


----------



## strecker (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Und berappelt sich dein Gerät nach Verlust des grundkontanktes wieder oder musst du es auch aus und wieder an machen?


----------



## Kouta (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Nachdem das df bei weniger als0.6 m nichts mehr anzeigt und es wieder tiefer wird, zeigt es wieder normal weiter an mit exakten werten.
bei rückwärts fahren dauert das ne weile aber auch da fängt es sich.

Vllt bringt das oben genannten fw update ja abhilfe.

ahja, hast du dieinstallation des gebers beachtet ? Also seite vom geber  gegenüber der Drehrichtung von der schraube ? Wenn das nicht passt kann es auch zu problemen kommen durch die verwirbelungen.



grüße


----------



## strecker (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Den Geber habe ich mit einer geberstange seitl. am Boot. Da wirbelt eigentlich nichts. Zumal ich ja meist in schleichfahrt per emotor unterwegs bin. Ich date mal ab und gucke, ob es besser wird. Gruß!


----------



## ullsok (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Trübes Wasser und rückwärts Fahren mag das Dragonfly leider garnicht. #d

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292986&page=3


----------



## Peacemaker (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Mahlzeit!
Ich habe auch das Dragonfly und mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr die updates auf das Gerät bekommt?!
Also das Update ist auf der Micro SD Karte und wie geht's dann weiter?
Hab sie ins Geräte gesteckt,Echo angemacht und mir wurde gesagt das es sich dann von selber installiert....passiert aber nix?!
Wer hilft mir weiter?

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Ikonengolf (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

@ Peacemaker ,

Du hast aber die Update Datei auch entpackt und dann auf die Micro-SD Karte kopiert ?

@ Strecker ,

seitlich am Boot soll die schlechtest mögliche Variante sein, wegen der dann einseitigen Reflektionen des Bootsrumpfes.
Am besten mittig, vorn oder hinten..

Ciao  und  Petriii...


----------



## Peacemaker (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ja Update ist drauf!

Gruß und Petri


----------



## strecker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

@ikonengolf: Vielen Dank, werde es mal hinten testen. Wobei ich bei anderen, älteren Geräten damit nie Probleme hatte. Früher war doch alles besser


----------



## mrgrinton (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Moin Männers, könnte mir jemand kurz erklären wie man das Update entpackt?
Für mich als Technik "Null" nur anhand der Update Seite nicht zu erkennen.
Vielen Dank im voraus.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mlkzander (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

winrar.de installieren

dann die datei in nen ordner und 

mit rechter maustatste "hier entpacken"


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Bei Windows 7 ist das nicht mal notwendig, da ZIP bereits mit drin ist. Rechte Maus und entpacken.....


----------



## mrgrinton (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Heissen Dank euch beiden, ich hoffe jetzt klappt das.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AngelPepe (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hab das dragonfly auch seit 6 Monaten und bis jetzt hab ich kein Problem gehabt. Hab es in den Gewässern hier in und um Berlin und am bodden genutzt und ohne Probleme. Werd demnächst mal nen Karten Update machen. Mal gucken ob das reibungslos abläuft. Werde berichten.


----------



## Ikonengolf (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

@  All ,

hab` grad` gesehen das eine Neue Firmware:

*Software Version:* v11.41
Draussen ist...

Grüss`le
              Ingolf


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

was kann die besser ...ist da was zu geschrieben?


----------



## Hennesee81 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Wie installiert man die?


----------



## mlkzander (1. März 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

sei nicht soooo faul und lies dir das GANZE thema durch, denn da steht es geschrieben wie man es installiert


----------



## Hennesee81 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Wo sehe ich welche Software ich aktuell auf dem Gerät habe? In den Einstellungen?


----------



## mlkzander (1. März 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

du hast ziemlich sicher nicht die aktuellste software drauf

wenn doch updatet das gerät auch nicht

steht da nicht was beim hochfahren elche version druaf ist?


----------



## Hennesee81 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Muss ich gucken. Hab aber keine SD Karte drin. Müsste die Serienmäßig dabei sein?

Kann ich einfach eine kaufen, Datei entpackt drauf kopieren und reinstecken und es läuft?


----------



## mlkzander (1. März 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

nein keine dabei

rest > ja


----------



## Hennesee81 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Alles klar, besten Dank!


----------



## hgr (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

kann gelöscht werden - Fehlposting, sorry


----------



## Carptigers (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Bei mir ist nach dem update die Zoom Funktion nicht mehr vorhanden.
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## ullsok (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, das neuste Updare (12.09) zu laden. Die Bodenführung ist deutlich verbessert! Ist fast so als hätte man ein neues Echolot #6


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

http://www.raymarine.de/view/?id=9512


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich denke eine Software Update wäre der erste wichtige Schritt.
Meine Erfahrung aus einem Praxistest mit dem Pro 5:
Die exakte Montage des Gebers ist ausschlaggebend für die Genauigkeit und Exaktheit der Anzeige. Raymarine hat nicht ohne Grund den Reset des Gerätes in die Menüstruktur eingebaut. Die Tendenz des Gerätes, sich in Nicht-Standard-Situationen ab und an aufzuhängen, ist bekannt, sollte aber irgendwann mit dem Softwareupdate beherrschbar werden.
Der KombiCHIRPgeber hat seinen Knackpunkt in der Justierung, da ist die Toleranz äußerst gering. Wäre z.B. auch ein Grund für die Probleme beim Rückwärtsfahren, da sich die Einstellebene, durch das Schieben des Hecks nach unten,verändert.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



heinz_otto schrieb:


> Der KombiCHIRPgeber hat seinen Knackpunkt in der Justierung, da ist die Toleranz äußerst gering. Wäre z.B. auch ein Grund für die Probleme beim Rückwärtsfahren, da sich die Einstellebene, durch das Schieben des Hecks nach unten,verändert.


Hallo Heinz Otto.
Meinst du die Software Justierung oder die am Befestigungspunkt?
Ich wollte meinen erst fest am Boot befestigen, habe aber jetzt überlegt eine Geberstange zu kaufen, um ihn mit nach Hause nehmen zu können.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich meine die Ausrichtung des Gebers am Boot.
Eine Geberstange ist eine gute Lösung, wenn sie in allen Richtungen verstellbar ist und stabil genug ausfällt, um die einmal gewählte Einstellung auf bei schneller Fahrt beizubehalten.
An der Software gibt es bis auf einige Einstellungen, die bei Raymarine aber eher mager ausfallen, keine Justage.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



heinz_otto schrieb:


> Ich meine die Ausrichtung des Gebers am Boot.
> Eine Geberstange ist eine gute Lösung, wenn sie in allen Richtungen verstellbar ist und stabil genug ausfällt, um die einmal gewählte Einstellung auf bei schneller Fahrt beizubehalten.
> An der Software gibt es bis auf einige Einstellungen, die bei Raymarine aber eher mager ausfallen, keine Justage.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann werde ich mal nach einer passenden Geberstange suchen.
In der Software habe ich auch nicht Großartig was gefunden.


----------



## Christian2512 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir das Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro mit den C-map Essentials Karten gekauft. Das Gerät selber machte einen echt guten Eindruck und lief auch sofort einwandfrei.#6
Nun habe ich die Karten (Nord und Ostsee) heruntergeladen und in das Gerät gesteckt, doch ich sehe |bigeyes da absolut keinen Unterschied zu den Grundlagenkarten die schon drauf waren. So ist das echt nicht zu gebrauchen. Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen was ich falsch mache?
Vielen Dank schon in Voraus!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Christian2512 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

OK. Hat sich erledigt. Ich musste nur in den Einstellungen den Kartentyp ändern.#q


----------



## allegoric (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



Christian2512 schrieb:


> OK. Hat sich erledigt. Ich musste nur in den Einstellungen den Kartentyp ändern.#q


*hihi* :q

Wie sind die C-Maps so? Ich kenne nur Navionics Karten. Kannst du vergleichen?


----------



## Christian2512 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ja kann ich. Habe nur die C-Map Essentials Karten drauf und muss sagen die 20 € die man beim Kauf eines Dragonfly extra bezahlt sind die wert. Ein Kumpel hat die Navionics Europe HD auf Tablett. Natürlich hat man bei der teureren Lösung (69€/Jahr) von Navionics mehr Details. Wirkliche Unterschiede hast du aber erst bei Tiefen über 10m und in den Hafenanlagen. Ich seh das aber so, dass man bei über 10m nicht mehr auf Grund läuft und wer sich im Hafen verfährt, hat die Lacher auf seiner Seite.. Tiefenlinien gibt das auch noch weiter bis 20m aber nur noch in weinige. Kanten finden über 10m ist also schwieriger. 
Was sicher etwas nervt, ist das man bei C-Map fast alles auf Englisch hat. Also ganz ohne Englischkenntnisse wird es schwer.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

C-Maps Essentials sind nur Grundkarten, die vorwiegend der Navigation(Orientierung auf dem Wasser) dienen und auch da fehlt das ein oder andere Detail. Für uns Angler sind die Angelkarten(Garmin) oder Sonar Charts(Navionics) viel wichtiger. Die gibt es aber nur bei  den Vollversionen wie z.B. Navionics+ .
Erst die Tiefenlinien Unterwasserwelt gibt die notwendigen Hinweise, wo sich Kanten,Abbrücke,Plateaus usw. befinden und wie sie strukturell verlaufen. Leider kann ich hier keine Kartenbeispiele wegen des Copyrights einfügen. Aber man kann auf der Navionicsseite unter Sonar Charts genügend Anschauungsbeispiele finden. 
Meine Meinung: Wenn schon Seekarten, dann auch solche, die dem Angler den Weg zum Fisch zeigen. Ich habe das nie verstanden, dass jemand Hunderte von Euros für die Hardware ausgibt, aber bei der Software äußerst knauserig ist. Ohne eine vernünftige Softwareausstattung ist jeder High Tec PC doch auch nutzlos.


----------



## Christian2512 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Klar hast du Recht. Für die Ostsee ist das auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung. Doch da ändert sich der Untergrund nicht großartig und somit kann man sich über gute Stellen besser austauschen, als diese noch über Wochen selbst ausfindig zu machen. Zumal ich nur wenige Tage im Jahr dazu komme mit dem Boot raus zu fahren. 
Ich bin aber hauptsächlich im Sommer auf der Nordsee unterwegs und da sind selbst die teuersten Lösungen schon wieder veraltet wenn die bei Endverbraucher ankommen. Das Watt ändert sich halt schneller als die Technik.


----------



## Shimanoxt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Moin moin 
hat denn schon einer das aktuelle Dragonfly 4 oder 5 pro gekauft und kann was berichten?
Ich bin mir total unsicher wegen der Displaygröße und den großen Preisunterschied nur wegen dem Display


----------



## allegoric (7. März 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich werds mir holen, sobald das Wetter besser ist und ich damit rauskann. Bericht samt SonarCharts Live Funktion folgt dann.


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Also das 4er hatte ich in der Tat mal Live gesehen. Auf nem kleinen Schlauchboot alleine gerade noch für meinen Geschmack ok. Das 5er ist etwas größer und man erkennt einfach mehr. 5 Zoll wäre das Minimum was ich mir holen würde.....


Bin auch schon stark am Schwanken das 5er Pro mit Wi-Fish zu holen. Sind meist zu 2. oder 3 auf dem Boot und da ist das mit dem Wi-Fish schon nicht sooo schlecht um mal nen kurzen Blick aufs Echo zu haben.


----------



## allegoric (8. März 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich werde das Echo zusammen mit nem Smartphone und nem Tablet verbauen, daher finde ich das Echo auch hochattraktiv. DAnn noch die Funktion Sonarcharts Live von Navionics und ich bin glücklich . Was soll ich mir teure Karten fürs Echo kaufen, wenn ich eh mehrere Bildschirme mithabe .


----------



## armine92 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich nutze das 4er seit einem Jahr. Es ist mein erstes Echolot gewesen und ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Man hat alle notwendigen Funktionen. Vor dem Kauf dachte ich noch, dass ich keine Plotter Funktion brauche gerade diese möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr missen. Das mit dem Streamen auf Smartphones klappt super gerade wenn man zu dritt auf einem Boot ist, ist dies ein echter Vorteil. Eine minimale Zeit Verzögerung ist dabei allerdings vorhanden das führt aber nur zu Problemen wenn man zum Beispiel einen Fisch Pelagisch annagelt. 
Was ich bis jetzt nicht so gut fand ist zum einen die Automatische Einstellung des Sonars. Ich habe oftmals festgestellt das die Auto Funktion oft eine eher schlechte Einstellung wählt. Wenn man sich aber ein bisschen Zeit nimmt und die Einstellungen je Gewässer individuell anpasst ist es kein Problem.
Ich hatte bis jetzt ein paar mal das Problem das das Sonar beispielsweise einen Köder oder Brückenpfeiler als Grund interpretiert wenn man länger auf einer Stelle verharrt. Dies lässt sich dann nur durch einen Neustart beheben. Vlt ist das Problem ja mittlerweile durch ein neues Update behoben.
Die Bildschirm Größe ist bei dem 4er sicher nicht Perfekt. Ergänzt durch ein Tablett oder Smartphone ist es kein Problem, so dass es der Aufpreis für das 5er meiner Meinung nach nicht Wert ist.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. März 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ebenfalls das 4 Pro gekauft (200,- € Differenz zum 5er waren mir zu viel), habe es vorhin gerade erst von der Post abgeholt. Es ist auch mein erstes Echolot, ich habe es beim Echolotzentrum erworben. So wie ich das sehe, haben die vor eer Auslieferung das neueste Update draufgespielt und das Gerät voreingestellt.

Ich habe vor, das Echo, wenn ich denn eines Tags begriffen habe, wie damit umzugehen ist, in Kombination mit menem iPad zu nutzen. Muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das iPad am besten spritzwassergeschützt unterbringe bzw. befestige...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Christian2512 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben das Dragonfly 5 Pro und konnten das heute zu ersten Mal richtig ausprobieren. Erst war die Empfindlichkeit viel zu hoch doch dann ging es. Problem war nur, mal hatte man eine normale Bodenstruktur und mal sah es aus wie auf dem angefügten Bild. Ist das eine falsche Einstellung? Fahrtgeschwindigkeit war gleich. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Problem.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Guppyfreund (17. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



Christian2512 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben das Dragonfly 5 Pro und konnten das heute zu ersten Mal richtig ausprobieren. Erst war die Empfindlichkeit viel zu hoch doch dann ging es. Problem war nur, mal hatte man eine normale Bodenstruktur und mal sah es aus wie auf dem angefügten Bild. Ist das eine falsche Einstellung? Fahrtgeschwindigkeit war gleich. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Problem.
> 
> ...



So ähnlich sieht es auf meinem Lowrance aus, wenn ich bei starkem Wellengang unterwegs bin oder der Geber nicht fest montiert ist und während der fahrt wippt.


----------



## Christian2512 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Werde ich mal testen, glaube aber nicht, dass das mein Problem ist. Habe den Geber schon sehr fest. Sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## allegoric (19. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Jo, Geber zu nah am E-Motor oder ne andere elektromagnetische Welle, die das Bild stört? Wenn es Wasserwellen sind, dann sind die Flanken nicht so steil. 

Entstörfilter aufm Kabel druff? Entfernung zum E-Motor? Bei anderen Echoloten ist das durch senkrechte Linien gekennzeichnet. Sieht aber hier recht ähnlich aus. Raymarine kann man ja nicht sooo genau einstellen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die "senkrechten Linien" weggefiltert sind über die Software, dann bleiben nur noch die Bodenwellen.

Häng den Geber mal woanders hin und nimm einen vom Motor / E-Motor getrennten Akku. Dann beurteile das Ganze noch mal. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es daran liegt. So ein anderer Akku kostet wenige Euro, das wäre mir die Fehlersuche wert.


----------



## armine92 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Sonar Chart Funktion und der Erstellung von Tiefenkarten? Ist es erforderlich Navionics plus zu kaufen?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## allegoric (28. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Du brauchst die Boating App und eine Karte. Die musst du kaufen. Dann zeichnet er bei der Verbindung mit dem Echolot den ganzen Kram auf und lädt das "irgendwann" automatisiert hoch. (unter WLAN-Verbindung)


----------



## armine92 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Also sind die selbst erstellten Karten dann auch auf dem Dragonfly abrufbar? Dann lohnen sich die 60€ ja eigentlich


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (29. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hi,

ich hatte das Ganze auch nicht richtig durchstiegen, auf der Homepage sind ja nur bedingt Infos zu finden. Eine komplette Anleitung hatte ich nicht gefunden.
Daher hatte ich den Support im Chat kontaktiert, anbei das Log. Vielleicht hilft es ja zur Entscheidungsfindung. Für meine Bedürfnisse hatte dann aber das Garmin echoMAP 52dv chirp dann den Zuschlag bekommen:


_Navionics (29.2.2016, 10:48:46): Danke, dass Sie Navionics  kontaktiert haben. Ich heisse ...... Wie kann ich Ihnen behilflich sein?  
Ich (29.2.2016, 10:48:57): Hallo 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 10:48:59): hi 
Ich (29.2.2016, 10:49:15): Ich habe eine Frage zu SonarChart Life 
Ich  (29.2.2016, 10:51:04): Wird die neue Karte, anhand meiner Tiefendaten,  sofort über die alte Karte gelegt, wie in den Videos zu sehen ist? Wenn  ja, worin besteht der Sinn, die Daten zu Navionics zu übertragen und die  neue Karte herunter zu laden (SonarChart)? Irgendwie verstehe ich den  Zusammenhang nicht. 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 10:52:30): Die Live Daten sehen Sie sofort auf Ihrer Karte, doch nur Sie sehen die 
Navionics  (29.2.2016, 10:53:30): wenn die Daten von vielen Kunden an Navionics  geschickt werden, können die einzelnen Daten interpoliert und mit  bestehenden Daten verglichen und somit immer genauer werden 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 10:54:06): diese verbesserte Karte können Sie dann herunterladen 
Ich  (29.2.2016, 10:57:58): Folgendes Szenario: Ich möchte Ostern in den  Urlaub fahren, Brandenburg, da gibt es für den See noch keine Karte.  Also kaufe ich mir ein Raymarine Dragonfly 5 und lade die Boating App  auf mein Handy und Tablet (Android). Auf der kostenlosen Version  funktioniert das Ganze nicht, so weit ich verstanden habe. Also bezahle  ich die 1-Jahres Version. 
Wenn ich mir dann auf dem unbekannten See  die neue Karte aufgezeichnet habe (was ich sofort auf Telefon/Tablet  sehe), sehe ich diese Karte auch noch die nächsten Tage oder erst wenn  ich die Daten übermittelt habe? Sprich kann ich die folgenden Tage meine  Daten und neue Karte weiter nutzen? 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 10:58:54): Wenn es noch absolut keine Daten für den See gibt, dann ist das ein anderer Sachverhalt 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 10:59:19): es sind sehr viele Daten notwendig um einen See ganz neu zu erfassen 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 10:59:45): und der ganze Prozess dauert wesentlich länger 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:00:21): die von Ihnen aufgezeichneten Daten gehen nicht verloren 
Navionics  (29.2.2016, 11:01:07): doch dürfen Sie sich nicht unbedingt erwarten,  dass es dann einige Tage drauf eine detailierte Karte des Sees gibt 
Ich  (29.2.2016, 11:02:36): Aber ich kann die Karte dann täglich auf meinem  Handy/Tablet erweitern, so das ich das Aufgezeichnete im Urlaub weiter  nutzen kann? Und lade nach dem Urlaub die Daten hoch? 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:03:51): einen Moment bitte - ich muß kurz Rücksprache halten 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:04:44): OK, kein Problem 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:05:50): ja Sie sehen die Karte und können Sie weiterverwenden 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:07:02): Super, das ist schon mal gut.
Noch  eine Frage: kann ich diese Daten dann zwischen Handy und Tablet  synchonisieren im Urlaub? Wenn ich also mit meinem Sohn raus fahre, das  jeder die Karte sieht? 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:07:22): nein leider 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:07:33): jeder sieht nur seine eigenen Logs 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:07:41): ok 
Ich  (29.2.2016, 11:09:12): Wenn ich die Boating App kaufe, muss ich dann  die Jahresgebühr pro Gerät bezahlen (Handy und Tablet), oder nur pro  Account (über mein gmail-Konto)? 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:09:17):  pro Account und je nach Gerät. das Handy erfordert die normale Version,  das Tablet die HD Version 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:10:18): Ich habe das  Samsung S6, habe gelesen das da die HD Version gehen sollte. Brauch ich  da für beide nur ein mal Gebühr bezahlen? 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:10:22): am besten ist´s wenn Sie`s einfach ausprobieren 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:10:37): von unserer Seite gilt: 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:10:50): Geräte unter 7Zoll normale Version 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:11:04): Geräte von 7 Zoll aufwärts HD Version 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:11:40): Ok. Aber bezahlen muss man so zu sagen nur Pro Accout 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:11:42): genau 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:11:46): super 
Ich  (29.2.2016, 11:13:16): noch eine Frage: Kann ich beim Daten aufzeichnen  einen Offset auf die Tiefe geben? Unser Stausee zu hause schwankt  teilweise über 1-1.5m, da es ein Rückhaltebecken ist. So das sich die  aufgezeichneten daten nicht permanent *falsch* überschreiben? 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:13:28): ja das können Sie 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:13:34): http://navionics.force.com/kb?l=de 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:13:34): Super. 
Navionics  (29.2.2016, 11:14:07): auf unserer hompage finden Sie diese und viele  andere nützliche Funktionen was Sie alles machen können und wie Sie das  machen können 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:14:26): einfach Suchwort eingeben und Sie bekommen alle Antworten auf Ihre Fragen 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:15:28): Ok. Noch eine letzte frage, dann bin ich fertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sind meine daten für alle zugänglich, oder kann ich die erstellte Karte für mich privat halten? (nach dem Hoch laden) 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:16:04): nach dem Hochladen werden Ihre Daten von uns verarbeitet und sind dann für alle zugänglich 
Ich (29.2.2016, 11:16:42): OK.
Vielen dank, Sie haben mir sehr geholfen und einiges klar gemacht.
Ich wünsche eine schöne Woche 
Navionics (29.2.2016, 11:17:01): danke! _


----------



## armine92 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Vielen Dank erstmal das hat mir schonmal geholfen  also werden die Daten Bspw. eines kleinen Baggersees zwar weiter gegeben aber da sie so schnell nicht in die Navionics Karte eingebaut werden ist die Tiefenkarten nur auf dem Tablet zu sehen und nicht auf dem Dragonfly?

Gibt es jemanden der die Funktion bereits nutzt? Ich werde die nächsten Wochen mal die Kostenlose Testversion nutzen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## allegoric (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Die Karte siehst du nur auf dem Tablet / Smartphone. Kartendaten auf dem Echolot bekommst du nur über eine SD Karte drauf und die kostet das bekannte Geld.


----------



## Cpt Calypso (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hallo zusammen 
Sind die Abstürze den jetzt schon gefixt bei den Geräten ??


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich habe mein Gerät seit zwei Jahren und hatte keine Mängel am Gerät. 

Es soll eine Firmware gegeben haben, die nicht ganz ok war. Anfang des Jahres gab es ein Update, das alle Probleme beseitigen sollte.

Neue Version
Software Version: v12.09
Veröffentlicht: Jan 2016


----------



## fischbär (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



Christian2512 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir haben das Dragonfly 5 Pro und konnten das heute zu ersten Mal richtig ausprobieren. Erst war die Empfindlichkeit viel zu hoch doch dann ging es. Problem war nur, mal hatte man eine normale Bodenstruktur und mal sah es aus wie auf dem angefügten Bild. Ist das eine falsche Einstellung? Fahrtgeschwindigkeit war gleich. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Problem.
> 
> ...


Die Wellen im Grund sind wirklich echt. Das sind Sanddünen. Ist hier in der Elbe überall.


----------



## Cpt Calypso (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Gerät seit zwei Jahren und hatte keine Mängel am Gerät.
> 
> Es soll eine Firmware gegeben haben, die nicht ganz ok war. Anfang des Jahres gab es ein Update, das alle Probleme beseitigen sollte.
> 
> ...



Danke für die info 
Hatte mich belesen und für Raymarine Dragonfly entschieden und den hier gelesen das es gelegentlich abstürzt, was mich an meiner Entscheidung hat zweifeln lassen.

Schwanke noch zwischen dem 5 Pro und dem 7 Pro.


----------



## armine92 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Wenn du schon mehr ausgeben willst nimm das 7er würde ich sagen. Wenn du das 5er nimmst würde ich an deiner Stelle eher direkt das 4er nehmen und über ein Smartphone oder Tablet alles Anzeigen lassen. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich zum 5er meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phataginus (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Mahlzeit.
Sorry das ich den Thread erst jetzt gefunden habe...
Habe auch nun seit ner Weile das Dragonfly und habe bereits ganz gut Erfahrung mit dem Teil gesammelt.

Wenn du dich in 20m Tiefe befindest und das Lot 11 m anzeigt, dann siehst du in 11m die Sprungschicht... Das erklärt auch die vielen vermeindlichen Fischsicheln.

Abhilfe schafft dort nur die Erhöhung der Empfindlichkeit.

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es sehr wichtig ist, den Geber so knapp wie nötig unter der W.O zu montieren, um ein möglichst störfreies Bild zu erhalten.


Gruß Paule#h


----------



## Angler9999 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Neue Firmware für Raymarine Dragonfly ab Nov. 2017


http://www.raymarine.de/view/?id=9512

http://www.raymarine.de/view/?id=7302


----------



## allegoric (17. November 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Neue Firmware für Raymarine Dragonfly ab Nov. 2017
> 
> 
> http://www.raymarine.de/view/?id=9512
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Aber Release-Notes stehen leider nicht dazu.


----------



## Angler9999 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Die würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Als das Raymarine  Dragonfly 5pro auf den Markt kam, waren die Abstürze regelmäßig zu beobachten. Die Gesamtproblematik sollte, so der Hersteller durch Firmwareupdates abzustellen sein. Wenn ich jetzt lese, dass der Fehler immer noch auftritt, dann würde ich mir einmal Gedanken darüber machen, ob die langsame Hardware in Verbindung mit einem montageempfindlichen Geber und dem Kombikabel nicht die Ursache sein kann. Die wäre dann konstruktionsbedingt und letztlich nicht durch ein Firmwareupdate aus der Welt zu schaffen.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt lese, dass der Fehler immer noch auftritt,



Wer schreibt von Fehlern? 

Mein Raymarine Dragonfly 6 hatte kein Problem, noch nie.
Es gab vor mehr als einem Jahr (Jan 2016) ein Update. Das beseitigte sowieso die Fehler, die einige hatten. 
Von so her alles gut mit dem 6er.


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Wer redet hier vom 6er?
Das 6er ist ein umgelabeltes Dragonfly I, dass diese Probleme so nicht gehabt hat.


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Hab ziemlich seit Erscheinen das Dragonfly 4pro.
Ohne Abstürze oder sonstige offensichtliche Fehler.


----------



## peterotto61 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Habe auch ein Problem mit RM Dragonfly 6 Lighthouse II Release 9.
Dieses Gerät erkennt die SD Karte nicht mehr. Weder schreiben auf oder lesen von ist nicht möglich. Ist dieses Problem noch jemanden bekannt?


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly*

Ich hatte ein Gespräch: dem (nicht mir) war die SD Karte abgeraucht, weil der "Stöpsel" nicht drin war und Seewasser eingedrungen ist.


----------

